
Tiktok's censorship isnt Chinese thought police, its just good business strategy - funmatcha
https://medium.com/swlh/when-is-censorship-good-2dd6ff250f09
======
duxup
I don't quite follow this argument.

>So for them to attempt some sort of though-control by censoring content on
their platform — only one of many which are not censored — logically, makes no
sense at all.

Why wouldn't it? Clearly we see the Chinese government pressuring the NBA, and
others to police speech that in other places would be acceptable.

